# Nissa chillin' on the couch.....



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm spending the evening cutting out some new summer dresses for Nissa and she is never far away from me. Don't her back feet look like they belong to Peter Rabbit? :smrofl: I'll get the dresses sewed tomorrow so you won't have to endure anymore naked pictures of her. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Boy do these girls know how to crash.........Nissa is definitely at home in her own skin. Love the upside down puppy photo!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nissa's tired after hoppin' thru the bunny trail. :HistericalSmiley: We won't tell Nissa you caught her au natural But she looks like a little angel :innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

shhhhhhhhh the princess has to have her beauty rest:wub: she knows tomorrow she gets a new wardrobe, poor naked baby:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks like she's playing pattycake with her hind legs. LOL! Out like a light, she is.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww she looks so comfy. dont they just look so peaceful and carefree when theyre sleeping....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nissa looks so cute chillin.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, to be able to sleep like that!!! Miss Nissa is cute as can be au naturale!!! Where are her sunglasses???? Please......remember her audience. :OMG!:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

She looks so relaxed and happy. 

Now I lay me down to sleep
I pray the lord my soul to keep 
And please let me sleep as well as Nissa does in the picture of her on the couch!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I love that picture. It makes me want to go right in for a belly kiss.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, that Nissa is adorable no matter what, naked or in one of her cute little outfits, upright or upside down. :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My goodness, what did you do to tire her out like that? LOL That sure is the epitome of relaxed!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love it!! She does have little lucky rabbit feet.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nissa has the cutest sleeping positions!
I remember when you had a siggie of her curled up in her bed, so cute!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Even in sleep Miss Nissa is a lady, keeping those back feet together. :HistericalSmiley: Now she is a true sleeping beauty. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks quite danty with her feet like that - such a little lady.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwww bless her little cotton socks :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That girl is zonked! Must have been a busy day for her.....:wub:

ummm, I don't think I've ever seen Miss Nissa...nekked before!!!! :w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love it when they get all tired out like that!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh Nissa you looks so comfy! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Miss Nissa is zonked out!! I love when they sleep on their backs! I'll have to talk to Sophie about keeping her legs together - she's not as modest!! :blush:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is the cutest pic!! Nissa is so chillin!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL...She sure know how to chill...ADORABLE

hugs
Kat


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

lol that looks like Zippy. She sprawls out on her back wherever she is. Hard to tell which end is which sometimes with hair sprawled out everywhere.

I love seeing her that way though..I think that is the cutest thing!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh how adorable!!!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

AW! She looks like an angel! I can't wait to see her new wardrobe! Are you going off of a pattern or did you make it up? I want to make Noel a 4th of July dress and just am scared to start as I haven't made anything without some kind of pattern!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what an adorable photo!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's just precious


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How cute is she - I love it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL!!!! That is HYSTERICAL Kim! Benny sleeps the same way. Nissa must have been dreaming of her new outfits. That girl of yours just loves and lives for fashion!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

too cute!! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Nissa looks so much like Susie in that picture...that's her favorite sleeping position! Too cute! She looks relaxed for sure! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------

